# Trolling in the BVI



## ScituateMan

Hello,

I will be chartering in the BVI in May 2010. This will be my second time chartering there. While there, I want to do some fishing. Most, if not all, of my fishing will be just trolling a line behind the boat. I'd like to hear from someone that has done this in the past and can suggest the kind of lores and line I would need. I don't have a particular fish in mind (though a Tuna would be nice).

Also, I will be chartering a Salina 48 Cat. If anyone reading this has experience with that boat I'd like the hear what they think about it?


----------



## RealityCheck

Make sure you obtain a license in the BVI before you fish! In general few people I know fish from sailboats in this area due to several reasons. Where most sailboats go the fishing is poor, the cost of license and bait is high and they make a heck of a mess in the cockpit. A potential problem with reef fish related illness appears to be increasing.

I know I can buy all the fish I want/ need for much less than the price of a license and bait. If you are only going to be in the islands a week or so it may be reasonable just for the fun of it but definitely not a cost effective activity unless you just want to wet a hook and fall into that fishing trance some people seem to enjoy.

For many boats it is far too much trouble for the limited enjoyment and hassle of storing the equipment. In many boat you will have to sleep or bath with your fishing pole!!!!! It is your choice which.


----------



## Vasco

Read this before you start fishing in BVI.
American jailed for fishing in the BVI - Rebreather World


----------



## eherlihy

Also, for anyone fishing along any of the tropical reefs, beware of Ciguatera. Don't eat grouper or snapper caught there.


----------



## FarCry

Or barracuda!!!!!!!!


----------



## troutmancid

*BVI fishing*

While i agree it may be cheaper to buy the fish than rent the equipment and purchase a license it still is fun to run a lure behind the boat not knowing what you might hook into. I have been chartering the BVI since 1991 and every year I find out more information on fishing and by no way from anyone that seems to give up their secrets. What I do know is the fishing is like fishing anywhere you go better at certain times and places. I am going down in June 2010 and plan to fish the South Drop in the chance to catch Kingfish, Wahoo or Tuna. But if I do not catch any of those who cares is it not about being there? Don't let anyone tell you its not worth it to fish from sailboat because it is not set up for fishing (makes me think they are the charter guys) because the reality of it is the fish don't know. Drop a line learn from your experience and enjoy the moment. I have caught many fish from the back of just about any sailboat down there and funny thing never had a problem with the boat maybe the fish but not the boat. Anyway good luck with the fishing and if you want any "good" information contact Elizabeth at Richardsons in Tortolla. Tight lines...Paul


----------



## Stillraining

Boy ..Vasco....Thats a pretty testosterone laden site you linked...sort of the SA of the diving world ..


----------



## ScituateMan

troutmancid,

Thanks for the info. You think just like me! We just got back from the trip May 21st. Yes, we did rent trolling gear. We caught barricuda and a couple of other fish returning from Anegada. Some of my crew believed them to be wahoo, but I wasn't sure. They weren't very big so we through them back. We also did some trolling from the dinghy off the islands next to Cooper Island. We caught a pretty big fish that fought hard near shore. Again, we didn't recognize it. Couldn't find it on the fish charts. 

I would do it again if I returned. The trip was fantastic.


----------



## speciald

I guy from the USVI was arrested and put in jail a year or so ago for not having a valid BVI license. So, get a license! Avoid eating reef fish.


----------

